# Cutting bacon



## kendec65 (Feb 8, 2016)

This maybe a dumb question but is there a way to tell which way the grain runs on pork belly?


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 8, 2016)

This has been asked many times on this forum.

I give the same answer every time:

I've cut my Bacon every way you can think of & I never noticed a difference.

So I cut mine whichever way comes out the lengths I want, and the appearance that is nicest.

I like mine cut slightly longer than the bread I use for my BLTs.

I don't like long strips that get fried in the middle in the pan with the ends still raw.

Bear


----------



## kendec65 (Feb 9, 2016)

My apologies Bear. The butcher I bought the meat from told me that.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 9, 2016)

My experience has been different than Bears. I think there is a difference & I always cut against the grain. Problem is finding which way the grain goes. So I slice it in 2 different directions. It's easier to see after you cut a slice. Then I fry up each one. The one against the grain will be more tender. That's just my 2 cents.

Al


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 9, 2016)

kendec65 said:


> My apologies Bear. The butcher I bought the meat from told me that.


No reason to apologize. You didn't do anything wrong:

You ask a question----We give our best answer from our knowledge & experiences.

I can tell you I remember one of the answers in the past was from a guy who said he was a Veterinarian, and he said the grain in the belly of a pig doesn't go in one particular direction, so we can believe that or not believe it.

Bear


----------



## daveomak (Feb 9, 2016)

Some time back I was asked the question.... Does it make a difference when slicing.... across or with the grain..... I looked for that thread and I couldn't find it .... so, herein lies the answer....

From what I can tell, across grain is from the bottom of the belly, the thin part, upward toward the thick part.... Or, find the teats and that's the bottom part of the belly...

Anyway, I tried slicing bacon, yesterday across and with the grain.... Bride baked it, added pepper to some and brown sugar to some.... AWESOME.....

The bacon sliced WITH the grain was like the toughest jerky I have ever tried to chew.... the flavor was good but the chewing was FOREVER....

 

This is how I slice pork belly......













Pork Belly.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Feb 9, 2016


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2016)

kendec65 said:


> This maybe a dumb question but is there a way to tell which way the grain runs on pork belly?


Here's an older Link, with a bunch of opinions on slicing Bacon. Best thing would be for you to try it different ways & judge for yourself:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/104012/how-to-slice-this-bacon

BTW: I just noticed you're from Allentown----Welcome from Macungie!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## kendec65 (Feb 10, 2016)

Wow...Your very close.


----------



## Bearcarver (Feb 10, 2016)

kendec65 said:


> Wow...Your very close.


Yup---Born & raised in Quakertown, but now live on the mountain near Macungie.

Still Quakertown at heart.

Bear


----------



## tropics (Feb 10, 2016)

Waiting to see how yours finishes,are you knife slicing or machine?

Richie


----------



## kendec65 (Feb 10, 2016)

Slicing.


----------

